# How America is coping with inflation



## Leann (Jun 2, 2022)

Saw this article on cnn.com today: 
How America is coping with inflation: Buy what's needed, nothing more (https://www.cnn.com/2022/06/02/economy/inflation-impact-consumer-behavior/index.html)​Here is a brief summary:

Consumers are trading down, buying less:

buying or switching to cheaper alternatives
stop spending on non-essentials
less impulse shopping, buying less on each shopping trip
Giving up big-ticket buys but sticking with feel-good little extras:

cutting back on eating out, gym memberships, frequent manicures​
buying a candy bar, favorite fragrance or candle​


Right now, the best way I am coping with inflation is driving less. The price of a gallon of regular gasoline where I live will soon be $5.00. 

How about you? What changes have you made or do you plan on making to cope with rising costs?
​


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2022)

I put in a little bigger veggie garden this year. Fill that freezer up.

When I bought ice cream yesterday I bought 1 not 2 cartons, it was a tough decision on which flavour to buy mind you. Spent the money instead on fresh fruit.

I price match, coupon, use Flipp, stuff like that.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Jun 2, 2022)

When I retired, I considered inflation as a potential obstacle and adjusted. I banked the savings then, so I will not be making any big changes now.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 2, 2022)

I'm spending less mainly because I refuse to pay the higher prices in the grocery store.

I'm curious and concerned about what my new rent will be for next year but won't know until August.

I live well within my means and will be fine.  It's more of an attitude adjustment than a financial adjustment for me.

I'm thankful that I'm not trying to raise a family of teenagers with high expectations during these difficult times.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 2, 2022)

I do very  little shopping.  Living in an apartment you don't need anything much; just groceries.  When I shop for groceries I buy most things that are on special.  I stay away from high priced fruit.  I rather buy bananas; they are cheap enough.  Before Covid I used to go to restaurants but now I never do.  Haven't been in a mall in over 2 years and don't miss it at all.  I'm lucky I don't have any debt so the increasing interest rates are just good news for me.  I hope they go up and up and up.  Don't feel sorry for the idiots that took part in some sort of "bidding war" to buy a house.  I blame the greedy real estate people for ripping off the house buyers.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Jun 2, 2022)

Leann said:


> The price of a gallon of regular gasoline where I live will soon be $5.00.


Maybe sooner than you think, with the gasoline futures up 12¢ at this moment.


----------



## Della (Jun 2, 2022)

Like Packerjohn, I don't buy much except for food and I never went to malls, I get sensory overload in places like that. 

Our house and cars are paid for, so we feel pretty safe with prices rising, inflation would really have to soar to make us suffer  -- but my son.  I worry about what kind of world he will live in 20 years from now.  He will have our house, but there's upkeep and taxes for that, utilities, and food.


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2022)

I feel for those impacted by inflation who might have to choose between eating and heating come this winter or whose mortgage is coming due.

My cousin is one of those who is rubbing her hands in glee with the thought of her expanding bank balance.....never has she given a penny to charity and brags about it. When I once asked her for a donation to the food bank she quoted Marie Antoinette....sad

I think this will bring out the best and worst in people.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jun 2, 2022)

Cutting back due to inflation may only be for a small percentage of people. According to this article, there is no letting up with consumer spending:

https://www.marketplace.org/2022/05...g-up-a-storm-and-spending-down-their-savings/

Near me, there's a stretch call restaurant row. No one has told the diners that inflation is up. Whenever I pass, the parking lots are full. People haven't stopped eating out. Every morning on my way to the gym or park, I see a double line stretched for drive-thru at McDonalds. It must be cheaper to buy prepared breakfast than making it at home.

I saw pics and video clips of South Beach in Miami over the Memorial Day weekend. Vacationers certainly were spending on food, drinks and whatever else was for sale.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 2, 2022)

You beat me to the punch! I was going to ask how are our members fighting the effects of inflation. I guess I'm very blessed because I'm not feeling it. I have some anti-inflation "habits" which have been in place before inflation hit.
~I buy in bulk from Costco, Amazon and Dollar Tree. Costco rarely raises prices on the things I buy, in fact they lowered some prices a couple of times. And I did beat Dollar Tree"s 25 cent hike when I bought a case of disinfectant spray before the hike (online purchases require buying by the case and I use a lot of that spray).
~I've found several store brands I like and love. Kirkland (Costco), Great Value (Walmart), Wholesome Pantry, Bowl and Basket (Shoprite and Price Rite which also have brands under their stores' names). I save *so much* money over buying the name brands.
~I shop the sales at our local supermarket (which has good prices even without sales} and stock up from there too. Eg: Francesco Rinaldi pasta sauce has been 77 cents, 88 cents and $1 a jar over the past year.
~I don't eat meat except for a Jenny-O turkey burger once in awhile or I use one burger per (small) crock pot of chili.

~I don't drive so I'm not being hit by gas prices.
~For the most part I've cut back on my eating out a couple of years ago, but I splurged and treated my son, grandson and honorary daughter to lunch at a nice restaurant a few weeks ago and plan to do it again with my son, sister and nephew by this month's end.
~The only utility I pay is electric. To keep that reasonable (annual per month average is $71), I'll unplug certain appliances and device chargers or turn off their power strips. Those things use "phantom power" even when they are not on or being used. First year I started doing that I saved $200.
~Speaking of housing, our co-op just assessed $50 so I'm not expecting anymore hikes in our carrying charges (CCs). Also after my son's wife died and I asked him to move back here, he pays for half the CCs and utilities, which means our housing expenses are ridiculously low.
~I take full advantage of cash back rewards and bonuses using several cards. So far this year I've gotten back $729. If I wrote checks for the items paid for with my cards, I'd get nothing. I pay each card in full every month and do not pay interest. I'm certainly getting way more back than what savings accounts pay.


----------



## ElCastor (Jun 2, 2022)

Leann said:


> Right now, the best way I am coping with inflation is driving less. The price of a gallon of regular gasoline where I live will soon be $5.00.


Where I live (California) regular is more than $5, and premium is over $6. Diesel is also through the roof, and with an eye to the future, gas stations are reportedly modifying their pumps to support prices over $10.


----------



## Knight (Jun 2, 2022)

Very fortunate to not feeling any impact. Probably because prior planning anticipating some worse case scenarios were/are in place.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 2, 2022)

I'm okay for now.  But My Plan is to just quit taking all my meds ($ savings #1) and let my parents (Mother Nature & Father Time) take care of things.  My only son and his family will be fine, so I have no worries there.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 2, 2022)

I am doing the same things I have done for 30 years, being mindful on what I buy.  It makes it easy when you have never gone to Starbucks, can do your own manicure, color your own hair, not be worried about being a fashion plate, don't need a fancy car, know how to cook and on and on. 

I have a good retirement that was built over a lifetime of being careful, saving and investing. I am not saying I don't indulge in a few things but it is a rare event and usually involves my son and his family. Once we are retired I think we all think of the long haul and not immediate gratification.  With age, comes wisdom.  One of the blessings of being older.  We managed to get this far and are willing to do what we need to have a good life.


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 2, 2022)

I have been driving more conservatively.  I used to start out in Sport but now I start out in Drive.  If I am on a long stretch of road, even if it is only 35 MPH, I use Cruise Control.  I have added 2 MPG to my average daily MPG.  

Instead of hiring our landscaper to replace our flowers each season, we did it ourselves last month.  That saved us tons of money.

If we're not at home I will turn up the thermostat.

I have a monthly budget.  I've found that I can still buy pre-prepared, fresh meals from places like Sprouts, Central Market and Whole Foods and stay within that budget.  If I start to come close to the limit I will shop at Trader Joe's.  I'm always amazed at how much food I can buy there for so little money.  I won't economize on healthy meals.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Jun 2, 2022)

I have swapped lower cost items that won’t change my quality of life. For instance sharing you tube tv with a friend versus cable. Having my dogs groomed every 12 weeks instead of 8, low cost cell phone plan, only eating out once a month versus every week, etc.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2022)

So far I'm doing fine, but it's still unnerving to see inflation's relentless upward trajectory.  Gasoline is over $6 a gallon and is forecast to go higher.  Costs of utilities, food, services, and everything else is steadily on the rise.  

Food price increases haven't hit us as hard as many others because DH & I eat zero meat and very little dairy, plus we rarely eat at restaurants or buy take-out. Also, Los Angeles is only about 130 miles to the Mexican border, and 250 miles to California's big agricultural area (the Central Valley), so produce from California, Mexico and South America have shorter trips (meaning less fuel dollars) than to other parts of the US or Canada.

My response to all of this: 
To save gasoline, I combine as many errands as possible into single trips.  
I make even more foods from scratch than before.  
I stock up on sale items and am more vigilant about using up fresh foods before they start to spoil.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 3, 2022)

Does anyone consider the people on minimum wages when the subject of inflation comes up?


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 3, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Does anyone consider the people on minimum wages when the subject of inflation comes up?


Or those living on S.S.I. about 840.00 per month or less?  That amount has to cover rent/mortgage, utilities, gas, prescription copays, clothing when needed and food.


----------



## ElCastor (Jun 3, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Does anyone consider the people on minimum wages when the subject of inflation comes up?


Not just minimum wage earners that are being harmed. US inflation is rising more rapidly than wage growth, and if we sink into a recession, which seems likely, jobs will be lost and wage growth pinched.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 3, 2022)

Same problem over here except that aged pensions are adjusted 6 monthly to compensate for rising Consumer Price Index.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 3, 2022)

We've saved more than normal, over the past couple of years.  Between these Covid "scares", and now this runaway inflation, we shop more carefully, consolidate our shopping trips, and don't make any "impulse" purchases.  We've also cut way down on our casino trips.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 3, 2022)

How America is coping with inflation:


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jun 3, 2022)

Examples of people struggling around the world to put food on the table and pay the bills.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-61584608


----------



## Blessed (Jun 3, 2022)

It just shows that all people, all over the world are struggling.  I hope eveyone that has the means will step up and donate to food banks, soup kitchens, allow so called expired food or ugly food from distributors be given to those in need.  We may not be able to help them with utilities but we can help by making sure they are fed, those monies for food then can be used for other necessities.


----------



## Leann (Jun 3, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> When I retired, I considered inflation as a potential obstacle and adjusted. I banked the savings then, so I will not be making any big changes now.


I tried to consider inflation, too, in my retirement projections but honestly, didn't think it would hit this hard, this soon in my retirement.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Jun 3, 2022)

Leann said:


> I tried to consider inflation, too, in my retirement projections but honestly, didn't think it would hit this hard, this soon in my retirement.


I baked in a prolonged period, such as the 70s and 80s. However, I was fortunate that time has passed since retiring. Fortunately, I don't drive very much, but I am sympathetic to those who must. Gasoline futures have climbed over 30¢ the past week and will soon be coming to a pump nearby.


----------



## Leann (Jun 3, 2022)

Teacher Terry said:


> I have swapped lower cost items that won’t change my quality of life. For instance sharing you tube tv with a friend versus cable. Having my dogs groomed every 12 weeks instead of 8, low cost cell phone plan, only eating out once a month versus every week, etc.


You have some good ideas @Teacher Terry. I wish I could groom my dog at home but she's a handful so I have her groomed monthly which includes a bath and having her nails clipped and her fur trimmed around her toes, face and backside. It costs $70 so I've decided to have that done every 8 weeks instead of every 4. There is a local pet shop that has facilities for washing dogs. They provide everything except a brush (and someone to bathe the dog). It costs $7 and is so well worth it. I'll be doing that in the months when I don't take the dog to the groomer. 

I have to work on my phone plan. I hadn't thought about that. As for eating out, I do meet friends for lunch about once a month and I never spend more than $20 so I'll keep doing that for now.


----------



## Leann (Jun 3, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> Maybe sooner than you think, with the gasoline futures up 12¢ at this moment.


You're right. I'll bet if I went by my local gas station this weekend, the price of regular gasoline will be $5/gallon. It was $4.89 and 9/10ths a few days ago.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Same problem over here except that aged pensions are adjusted 6 monthly to compensate for rising Consumer Price Index.


US Social Security is adjusted annually.


Warrigal said:


> Does anyone consider the people on minimum wages when the subject of inflation comes up?


Yes.  California minimum wage is $15.00.  Effective July 1, Los Angeles's minimum wage will be $15.96.  In *TWENTY* US states the minimum wage is a mere $7.25/hour. In some it would be lower, but they must abide by the US (federally set) minimum wage. Truly shocking.

When DH & I had employees we always paid above minimum wage, even when they were trainees.  To pay them less would have spoken greater volumes about who we were than who they were.   

Chris Rock's succinct explanation of minimum wage: _When someone pays you minimum wage what they're really saying is, "I'd pay you less if I could, but it's against the law." _



Becky1951 said:


> Or those living on S.S.I. about 840.00 per month or less?  That amount has to cover rent/mortgage, utilities, gas, prescription copays, clothing when needed and food.


Becky, unless there are other state or federal benefits, I don't know how people could manage on that, particularly if they live alone.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 3, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> and with an eye to the future, gas stations are reportedly modifying their pumps to support prices over $10.



...say what???  positively jaw-dropping...


----------



## Liberty (Jun 3, 2022)

Shop at Krogers, have for years.  They have new digital coupons weekly - usually on Friday - and 
often have 2x to  4x fuel point ones for those shopping over holiday weekends.  We get a coupon booklet in the mail "best customer" book...it has nice discounts on only the products we normally purchase, and a good size "$20 coupon on a single $200 purchase. 

So, we shop minimally for 3 weeks and use the big coupon and whatever fuel point upgrades coupons at the same time if we can.  The savings really add up.  When you get up to $1 off a gallon gas it really does help.  Of course the key with coupons is to buy only what you normally buy and not get extras to benefit the most from savings.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Jun 3, 2022)

Leann, I have T-Mobile’s prepaid plan and it’s 15/month. I get unlimited talk and text with 2g of data. So I have the groomer do my 2 Maltese every 12 weeks and then monthly I bathe, trim around their butts, faces and paws.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 4, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> and with an eye to the future, gas stations are reportedly modifying their pumps to support prices over $10.





SmoothSeas said:


> ...say what???  positively jaw-dropping...


Gasoline was in the 20 cents per gallon range when I first started driving (in NJ).   Surely we all remember when stations had to modify their pumps - and their signage - to accommodated prices over a dollar a gallon.    

There have been rumblings about $10 gasoline since mid-March because of the war in Ukraine. If those predictions come true, inflation will be like the late 1970s and into the 1980s, if not worse. 

I don't even want to think about it.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jun 4, 2022)

Yes, we must all cut back as we can. Why just yesterday I laid off two manicurist, and a spittoon polisher on my super yacht, and cut monthly cruises back to 10k miles or less. Have even considered cutting back on trips to space, and occupancy levels on the new orbiting hotel. We all have to do what we can.


----------



## leigh91657 (Jun 4, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Does anyone consider the people on minimum wages when the subject of inflation comes up?


A lot of these people are on food stamps. Many live in subsidized housing and get help with utilities.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 4, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Yes, we must all cut back as we can. Why just yesterday I laid off two manicurist, and a spittoon polisher on my super yacht, and cut monthly cruises back to 10k miles or less. Have even considered cutting back on trips to space, and occupancy levels on the new orbiting hotel. We all have to do what we can.


Sounds rough. Maybe you should start a GoFundMe campaign.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 4, 2022)

Gas prices?  Will changes be made to the pump to accommodate higher prices or will they just begin selling by the quart or half gallon?  Canada sells by the liter.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 4, 2022)

Between COVID and Ukraine, everything is pretty crazy right now.

Whatever you do, I would just advise caution.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jun 4, 2022)

Pain at the pump!

https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/California-gas-nears-10-dollars-17218407.php

https://www.foxla.com/news/gas-is-nearly-10-a-gallon-at-this-california

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ifornia-day-prices-reached-record-levels.html


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 4, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Pain at the pump!
> 
> https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/California-gas-nears-10-dollars-17218407.php
> 
> ...



We live paycheck to paycheck. Life has always been a struggle.

We just got a high gas bill when filling up.


However, from my point of view, Putin is a potential Hitler, possibly interested in world wide conquest.  And if we have to suffer some economically, in order to oppose him, that may simply be what is necessary.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 4, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> We live paycheck to paycheck. Life has always been a struggle.
> 
> We just got a high gas bill when filling up.
> 
> ...


I think the gas companies are gouging us, simply because they can.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 5, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Pain at the pump!
> 
> https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/California-gas-nears-10-dollars-17218407.php
> 
> ...


Obviously these gas stations charging so much more than the Cali average are gouging. I hope they get stiff fines for doing that.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 5, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Obviously these gas stations charging so much more than the Cali average are gouging. I hope they get stiff fines for doing that.



There was a very very powerful Mafia figure. One of his scams involved gasoline prices. I think this was back in the 80s. He was so successful at it, that the Mafia bosses became jealous. He knew that he was being targeted for death, because they wanted to steal his business.  In one of the most unusual incidents in the history of the Mob, they actually let him buy his way out of the Mafia. If I remember the figure, I think he made something like $15 million dollars just on the gasoline scam.

And, the thing is...the Mafia has nothing on OPEC and America's oil millionaires/ billionaires.  They make the Mafia look like small potatoes.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 5, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> There was a very very powerful Mafia figure. One of his scams involved gasoline prices. I think this was back in the 80s. He was so successful at it, that the Mafia bosses became jealous. He knew that he was being targeted for death, because they wanted to steal his business.  In one of the most unusual incidents in the history of the Mob, they actually let him buy his way out of the Mafia. If I remember the figure, I think he made something like $15 million dollars just on the gasoline scam.
> 
> And, the thing is...the Mafia has nothing on OPEC and America's oil millionaires/ billionaires.  They make the Mafia look like small potatoes.


Michael Franzese.

He helped implement a scheme to defraud the federal government out of gasoline taxes in the early 1980s.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Franzese


----------



## Remy (Jun 5, 2022)

Lee said:


> I feel for those impacted by inflation who might have to choose between eating and heating come this winter or whose mortgage is coming due.
> 
> My cousin is one of those who is rubbing her hands in glee with the thought of her expanding bank balance.....never has she given a penny to charity and brags about it. When I once asked her for a donation to the food bank she quoted Marie Antoinette....sad
> 
> I think this will bring out the best and worst in people.


I gave a    to your post not because I love what your cousin is like, but your analysis of the current situation. I think you are so right, there are people who don't care if they have the funds and some that are profiting off the increased prices. People struggling, who cares for some.


----------



## Remy (Jun 5, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Does anyone consider the people on minimum wages when the subject of inflation comes up?


I'm sure people do. If they lived off that themselves. I graduated college at age 32. Prior to that I worked multiple low wage, menial jobs, mainly minimum wage. A few times I held two jobs. 

I'm not sure if you are asking if no one considers them or you believe no one does.


----------



## Remy (Jun 5, 2022)

Some people don't care or quickly forget. Even my own mother who lost everything during WWII in Europe, was an immigrant, left my bio-dad and did struggle. Well after years of having my stepfather with a good job and pension and not having to worry about money. They didn't live extravagant for sure, but what was needed could be bought. 

They moved to a nice mobile park in a new place. I remember my mother snickering that there were people in the park living off their social security. Oh really, snickering. Forgot didn't she.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 5, 2022)

I won't forget. Donate what you can to local community food banks or churchs.  They get a lot of canned, boxed items.  If you can give meat, fresh fruit and vegetables.  That is what the older folks and families with children need.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 5, 2022)

We are careful about what we buy -- no more wasted food and no more buying things we want, but don't need.

Grooming my dog costs about $95!!! So I hauled out my grooming tools yesterday, and started to work. After that, he refused to sleep in my room.  I'm not done yet. I did about 60% of the rough cut, and have to do the finish cut and his legs and chest/stomach. By that time, hopefully he will look well-groomed.

We are careful about where we go. We order most food delivered since it is "free" and nearly everyone goes maskless. 

My son and I spend a lot of time turning off the a/c ... especially when my daughter sets it at 68 and at night it's about that temp outside. I say open windows, they all have screens. We also put in nightlights from Walmart (they have no bulbs!) and make sure all other lights are off in the house when we go to bed.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 5, 2022)

Yep, they can hold a grudge sometimes after a bath, grooming or the dreaded nail trim.  I have the tools needed to groom. I used to lay a beach towel in the tub to do it. It kept them enclosed and made it easy to clean up the mess.  Now I can not get up and down that easily or bend over for long.  Makes it next to impossible to do it all at one time, so I do it in stages like you.  I do like to take them twice a year to the professional groomer.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 5, 2022)

A few weeks ago, we drove across Kansas.  There are miles and miles of wind turbines, and oil wells all over the place.  Only about 1/3rd of the wind turbines were turning, and probably only about 1 in 4 of the oil pumps were pumping.  There is NO shortage of crude oil....instead, recent government "policies", and corporate cutbacks are creating an 'artificial" oil crisis that is hitting many Americans hard.  I suspect this is all part of an attempt to make more people buy EV's....which would be understandable IF these vehicles were practical for more than just daily urban commutes.  

Europe, understandably, is having a Real crisis, due to its dependence upon Russia for much of its oil/gas needs....but, IMO, the fuel crisis in the U.S. is largely being "created".  Meanwhile, the oil companies are posting record profits.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/economy/2022/05/07/oil-company-record-profits-2022/9686761002/


----------



## Jace (Jun 5, 2022)

Despite the high cost of living,

have you noticed _how_* it remains so popular!  *


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 6, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> We are careful about what we buy -- no more wasted food and no more buying things we want, but don't need.
> 
> Grooming my dog costs about $95!!! So I hauled out my grooming tools yesterday, and started to work. After that, he refused to sleep in my room.  I'm not done yet. I did about 60% of the rough cut, and have to do the finish cut and his legs and chest/stomach. By that time, hopefully he will look well-groomed.
> 
> ...


_"So I hauled out my grooming tools yesterday, and started to work. After that, he refused to sleep in my room." _He's too through with you! Funny!


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jun 9, 2022)

“The stuff that we used to eat we’re not eating anymore,” Johnson said. “We’re eating more spaghetti and that type of stuff because it’s cheap — but it’s not healthy for you.”

Johnson added that the family used to eat a lot of chicken, but it’s gotten so expensive that she’s substituting less expensive, fattier hamburger. If she does buy vegetables, she gets frozen ones instead of fresh ones to save money."

https://www.cnbc.com/2022/06/09/con...ping-habits-as-inflation-pushes-up-price.html


----------



## Jace (Jun 10, 2022)

This is relative...I was wondering..about the people who volunteer 
with....like..."Meals on Wheels" and at other places...
With the price of gas...
This is something to think about
So many effected.


----------



## Liberty (Jun 11, 2022)

You know what's weird?  At the supermarket, the hamburger went up in price way more than the steaks. 
A whole rotisserie is still selling for about the same price as it did, but the uncooked whole chickens went up by a couple dollars. A friend drinks beer and he said the beer he drinks costs $21 a carton - same price as before, but the less expensive beer went from $14 to $17 a carton.

Think they are trying to make up the inflation/ gas prices where they can.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 11, 2022)

Liberty said:


> You know what's weird?  At the supermarket, the hamburger went up in price way more than the steaks.
> A whole rotisserie is still selling for about the same price as it did, but the uncooked whole chickens went up by a couple dollars. A friend drinks beer and he said the beer he drinks costs $21 a carton - same price as before, but the less expensive beer went from $14 to $17 a carton.
> 
> Think they are trying to make up the inflation/ gas prices where they can.


Sadly, the guy at the bottom of the food chain always takes it on the chin because he has fewer options. 

It gets even worse when the folks a little higher up the ladder start to drop down a rung or two.


----------



## Liberty (Jun 11, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> Sadly, the guy at the bottom of the food chain always takes it on the chin because he has fewer options.
> 
> It gets even worse when the folks a little higher up the ladder start to drop down a rung or two.


Yes, Aunt Bea...and the stores will probably attempt to get the margins back up by upping the prices on the "volume" purchased items.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 11, 2022)

Hate to say it as many rely on chicken that is cooked at grocery stores because they can't cook their own for health reasons.  I think the chicken roasted or fried, is from the chicken in the meat market that is getting old.  Sure they maybe able to make it taste good but I worry it is not a fresh product being used.  It puts many at risk for food poisoning. 

I am still fortunate to have the health and strength to cook.  I will pay more for a fresh product to prevent an illness than take that risk.

That being said when you can, donate meat, produce, dairy and fruit to our local food pantries.  Those who use food pantries also need a healthy well balanced diet and appreciate those things.  When you are on a fixed income, have children in the home this is very important.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 11, 2022)

Inflation, especially for food and fuel, is showing No signs of slowing down.  Presently, food is up around 7%....according to the FDA, (in reality, more like 20%)  and fuel is up around 45%....more in some places.  The CPI is up over 8%, and could reach 10% by year end.  So long as people are finding ways to pay these increased prices, there is little relief in sight.  
The Fed will be trying to "manipulate" the economy in coming weeks/months, but any actions they take may just hasten the time when the economy slides into a fairly deep recession.....which may be the Only way we will see a reduction in these current prices.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Hate to say it as many rely on chicken that is cooked at grocery stores because they can't cook their own for health reasons.  I think the chicken roasted or fried, is from the chicken in the meat market that is getting old.  Sure they maybe able to make it taste good but I worry it is not a fresh product being used.  It puts many at risk for food poisoning.
> 
> I am still fortunate to have the health and strength to cook.  I will pay more for a fresh product to prevent an illness than take that risk.
> 
> That being said when you can, donate meat, produce, dairy and fruit to our local food pantries.  Those who use food pantries also need a healthy well balanced diet and appreciate those things.  When you are on a fixed income, have children in the home this is very important.


My local food pantry accepts non perishables only.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 11, 2022)

Some of the church banks here will accept perishables.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Some of the church banks here will accept perishables.


Where are you?


----------



## Blessed (Jun 11, 2022)

Texas


----------



## oldman (Jun 11, 2022)

My wife and I do feel bad for families trying to feed their families a healthy diet and still take care of their financial responsibilities. Our family is very fortunate to be well off. We have decided to donate $1000 per month to our church’s food bank. I’m not sure how our church people that runs the bank does it, but they have a way of limiting cheaters from hoarding and also from people that make their rounds to the many food banks in our county. But nonetheless, we will donate the $1000 per month as an anonymous donor to the church. 

Since we didn’t get our Ukraine family, my wife thought we could help out another way. We also donate to the IFC to help feed the Jewish people in former USSR countries, including Ukraine. This is all done anonymously. 

I am not telling you this to brag, but maybe to inspire others that are also able to donate to do so. I am sure that any local church in your are that operates a food bank will appreciate your generosity, no matter what amount.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Texas


Ah, that makes sense.  Some of the very large churches in TX would undoubtedly have the resources to refrigerate and distribute perishables before they spoiled.  Good for y'all.  

Some food banks in LA almost certainly can accept and distribute perishables, but the small local church pantries I've supported over the years do not.

p.s. Y'all is the only word in Texan that I speak, but it's a good one!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 12, 2022)

StarSong said:


> p.s. Y'all is the only word in Texan that I speak, but it's a good one!



Awwwwww  - this country is great! 







PS .. I love New Jersey!  ...


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 12, 2022)

A whole rotisserie chicken went from 5.99 each to 7.99 here.


----------



## Liberty (Jun 12, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> A whole rotisserie chicken went from 5.99 each to 7.99 here.


They are 2 for 10 bucks here.  Notice they never say how much they weigh though!


----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2022)

Liberty said:


> They are 2 for 10 bucks here.  Notice they never say how much they weigh though!


Shrinkflation is probably at work.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 12, 2022)

Leann said:


> How about you? What changes have you made or do you plan on making to cope with rising costs?


Spending my savings as quickly as possible, while it can still buy things...  Not really, but sometimes it feels that way.


----------



## Creek Pirate (Jul 18, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> Does anyone consider the people on minimum wages when the subject of inflation comes up?


Yes I do, we by no means are rich but we do go out to a restaurant now and then when we go to town. We have been tipping at a rate better than 20%. Money is tight for us but it is tighter for those on minimum wage that have to pay rent, gas and all of life's needs while everyone is cutting back.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 18, 2022)

Yes, I just bought a rotisserie chicken this morning that was $7.99 up from $6........I don't know about other states but if this heat and drought doesn't let up soon we're in for even higher prices on meat especially beef.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Jul 18, 2022)

I have T-Mobile prepaid plan for a flat fee of 15/month. It’s unlimited talk and text with 2gbs of data.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 18, 2022)

Jackie23 said:


> Yes, I just bought a rotisserie chicken this morning that was $7.99 up from $6........I don't know about other states but if this heat and drought doesn't let up soon we're in for even higher prices on meat especially beef.


Costco's famous rotisserrie chicken has been $4.99 for over a decade. I haven't bought one in over a year though, so there may have been a recent price hike (though not according to an article I read last week). Those chickens are so good that I even eat the breast meat. I don't buy meat (except for Jenny O turkey burgers and the occasional cornish hen), so I'm glad to dodge *that* bullet. I noticed how high the meat prices have gotten even at Costco. I think people will have to stop making meat the main part of the meals and/or eat meat less often.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 18, 2022)

Publix sells rotisserie and fried chicken in the deli.  The chicken used for frying sure seems smaller, but they are double dipping it in the coating they use to make it look the same size

That's my theory and I'm sticking to it


----------



## HarryHawk (Jul 19, 2022)

I bought a Costco rotisserie chicken yesterday for the first time in quite a while.  Good news is the chicken was still $4.99.  Bad news is the chickens were considerably smaller in size than they were in the past.  Don't know if this was just an abnormally small batch, or if the size of the birds has been downsized.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 21, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm spending less mainly because I refuse to pay the higher prices in the grocery store.
> 
> *I'm curious and concerned about what my new rent will be for next year but won't know until August.*
> 
> ...


Went to the office this morning to sign my new lease.  No increase for next year!


----------



## StarSong (Jul 21, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> Went to the office this morning to sign my new lease.  No increase for next year!


Isn't that wonderful, @Aunt Bea!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 21, 2022)

HarryHawk said:


> I bought a Costco rotisserie chicken yesterday for the first time in quite a while.  Good news is the chicken was still $4.99.  Bad news is the chickens were considerably smaller in size than they were in the past.  Don't know if this was just an abnormally small batch, or if the size of the birds has been downsized.


Harry..I wonder if it has anything to do with Costco being called out for using chickens that were raised in undesirable situations. I read something to that affect about a month ago. Perhaps they changed distributors who have smaller chickens. Reading this article makes me glad I stopped buying their chickens.  Never thought I'd say *that!  
https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/costcos-iconic-5-rotisserie-chicken-183127027.html*


----------



## HarryHawk (Jul 21, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Harry..I wonder if it has anything to do with Costco being called out for using chickens that were raised in undesirable situations. I read something to that affect about a month ago. Perhaps they changed distributors who have smaller chickens. Reading this article makes me glad I stopped buying their chickens.  Never thought I'd say *that!
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/costcos-iconic-5-rotisserie-chicken-183127027.html*


Could be, the Costco chickens I bought in the past were significantly larger than those sold at other stores.  The most recent one bought was about the same size being sold elsewhere.  Don't know if this recent batch of chickens was an anomaly, or if it has become the norm,


----------



## Blessed (Jul 21, 2022)

Guys, just buy a good looking whole chicken at the store.  Bring it home, rinse it inside and out.  Shove some butter up under the skin, Salt and pepper and favorites herbs out side and in the cavity.  Take a stick of celery, a chunk of onion, half of a lemon, orange or apple in the cavity.  Slam it in the oven at 400 to crisp the skin for 15 minutes, then turn down the heat to 350 until done.  Depends on the size of the bird. The goodies inside add flavor and prevent a dry bird.  I just use the old fashioned method, nicely browned and the leg joint wiggles without any pressure, clean liquids, no blood. Most often it will be an hour or so. You are done.  

Remove from the oven and it let it rest for about 15 minutes before cutting. Here I like to serve with wild rice, green beans and hot yeast rolls, Oops, I just made myself hungry.


----------



## Rich29 (Jul 22, 2022)

I've been buying Costco rotisserie chickens for years and have not noticed any reduction in size. My understanding is
Costco raises its own chickens.

I have also increased my support to our local food bank to help those who are really being impacted by inflation.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 22, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Harry..I wonder if it has anything to do with Costco being called out for using chickens that were raised in undesirable situations. I read something to that affect about a month ago. Perhaps they changed distributors who have smaller chickens. Reading this article makes me glad I stopped buying their chickens.  Never thought I'd say *that!
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/costcos-iconic-5-rotisserie-chicken-183127027.html*


Just as you can't get something for nothing, when things are too cheap there's a reason behind it.  The cost of feed has gone up dramatically so the price of meat should be going up commensurately. But it isn't necessarily doing so, and Costco chickens are a perfect example of that.  

Besides which, virtually none of the animals in modern livestock "industries" are treated well or fed well. Costco is just the latest company to be caught at it.

Despite endless undercover reports with photos that detail cruel, unsanitary, inhumane, disgusting conditions, most of the public chooses to turn a blind eye because they want cheap meat. Many people eat animal foods three times a day, feel entitled to do so, and half-pretend the supermarkets create it in the back rooms. Not so.

Killing for any reason is an ugly process. Doing so on a regular basis for food when there are less expensive, more sustainable, better for the environment, healthier for our bodies, foods available, is uglier still.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 22, 2022)

The biggest reason for high chicken and egg prices is probably the recent wave of "Avian Flu", which hit poultry farmers badly.  Millions of chickens had to be put down, as a result.  It will take many months, maybe a full year, before the supply is back to normal.


----------

